# Unable to build Virtualbox-ose



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to build Virtualbox-ose but it doesn't work, as you can see below:



> kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/r0drv/memobj-r0drv.c
> kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/VBox/log-vbox.c
> kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/version-generated.h
> kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.22/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/src/vboxdrv/product-generated.h
> ...



How can I fix this out ?

Thank you, Gollum.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

Turn off DEBUG.


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

I try without DEBUG. How do you know that is the problem ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

```
/usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4: Shared object has no run-time symbol table
```
"Run-time symbol tables" are only used during debugging.


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay.

The problem persists, even with DEBUG off (in VirtualBox)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't use anything QT myself so this is going to be tricky...

`# pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4`

That should tell you which package installed that. Perhaps you turned on debugging there too?


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

I get this:

```
pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4 
Antonin# whereis lrelease-qt4
lrelease-qt4: /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4
```

So I can do nothing ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> I get this:
> 
> ```
> pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4
> ```



Are you using pkgng by any chance?

`# pkg which /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4`


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

it don't use it, it tells me:


> pkg which /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4
> Bootstrapping pkg please wait
> Installing pkg-1.0... done
> If you are upgrading from the old package format, first run:
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

Then the previous pkg_info(1) command should work. Unless you installed QT by hand from source.


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't installed it from source.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

Then post the output of the command.

`# pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4`


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

I get this:



> Antonin# pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4
> Antonin#


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2012)

If it doesn't produce output that whole file shouldn't even be there. Apparently no port or package installed it.


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 3, 2012)

So, what can I do ?


----------



## mix_room (Oct 3, 2012)

From one of my machines:

```
> pkg_info -W /usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4
/usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4 was installed by package qt4-linguist-4.8.2
```

I would reinstall devel/qt4-linguist.


----------



## thegolum35 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, it worked


----------

